# Netbeans: JDK Version nachträglich runtersetzen?



## Angel4585 (2. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hatte anfangs mit Version 1.6 programmiert, möchte jetzt auf Version 1.4 zurück, damit Leute die die aktuellste Version nochnicht besitzen mein Tool auch benutzen können.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das Netbeans Dinge erzeug wie GroupLayout, die jedoch bei 1.4 nicht existieren. Da die automatisch erzeugt werden kann ich die nciht manuell rauslöschen.
Was kann ich tun? Ich kanns jetzt nicht kompilieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Aug 2007)

GroupLayout ist meines Wissens mit Java 1.4.2 entwickelt/kompiliert.
Ich denke eher du hast Klassen aus Java 1.5 oder 1.6 benutzt, die es in 1.4 noch nicht gab.


----------



## André Uhres (2. Aug 2007)

Du kannst das Layout ändern (BorderLayout, FlowLayout, GridLayout, GridBagLayout, ...)
Btw, es gibt GroupLayout in Java 6 und es gab ein NetBeans eigenes GroupLayout. Ich verwende keines von beiden.
Und ich benutze NetBeans :wink:


----------



## Angel4585 (2. Aug 2007)

mein Compiler meldet: cannot find symbol: javax.swing.GroupLayout


----------



## André Uhres (2. Aug 2007)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mein Compiler meldet: cannot find symbol: javax.swing.GroupLayout


Das ist das von Java 6. Das andere heisst org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.


----------



## Angel4585 (2. Aug 2007)

der bindet das aber automatisch ein, ich kann das nicht mauell ändern.
ABER:
Wenn ich im Navigator einen Rechtsklick auf das Formular amche und dann auf Eigenschaften geh, kann ich die Art der Layouterzeugung wählen.
Ich habe die Wahl zwischen "Standard Java 6 Quelltext" und "Swing-Bibliothek für Layout-Erweiterungen"
Wenn ich das zerite nimm gehts, dann wird das was du meinst automatisch eingebunden.


----------



## André Uhres (2. Aug 2007)

Ja, "Swing Layout Extensions" ist die library von NetBeans.
Die kann man auch in den Project Properties hinzufügen :wink:


----------



## Angel4585 (2. Aug 2007)

ja ich sehs grad.. die wurde da automatissch eingefügt nachdem ich das ausgewählt hatte


----------

